# Looking to play football.



## DanWatson3 (Sep 12, 2013)

Good morning all,

I have just moved to Dubai with my wife for work. 

I am looking to play 11-a-side football whilst here as she works for Emirates airlines so will be away a lot.

I played to a petty high level back home in the UK as a centre back primarily, though happy to play left back as I am left footed. I am 27 years old if that matters to anyone.

My mobile number is /snip

Cheers

Dan


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey Dan

Are you looking to play in a proper team/league? Did you find something already?

I recently moved here and will be joining a game next Sunday. It sounds more casual and might not be close to the standard your used to but happy to let you know how it is...

Cheers

Phil


----------



## DanWatson3 (Sep 12, 2013)

Morning Phil,

I've got fixed up with a team here now thanks. 

How are you getting on?

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Good stuff Dan, how is the standard? We'll see how I get on with these guys on Sunday; I am rusty and unfit to say the least


----------



## DanWatson3 (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah the standard looks pretty good Phil.

I'm like you though, struggling to get fit properly at the minute. Its frustrating when your used to running up and down the pitch for 90 minutes but here I'm done after 15 mins!!! 

Slowly getting my touch back though so its getting a bit better.

What area are you based in?


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm in the JBR/Marina area, you?


----------



## damien699 (May 25, 2013)

where did you both find out about these teams/ leagues?


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

In my case, a friend connected me with someone they know here already who is playing 2-3 games per week and he invited me along. Not played yet but will report back ....


----------



## damien699 (May 25, 2013)

Sounds good to me. Have you guys heard of any indoor leagues? maybe easier to play when not in 30-40degree heat.


----------



## DanWatson3 (Sep 12, 2013)

Phil,

If you don't enjoy it Sunday then come down and train with us, I'm sure the guys wont mind.

Damien,

I got lucky and had a friend invite me down to training. There's an email on the Dubai Football website that you can send details to and they will email you back. I sent them an email and they replied the other day saying they had an open game for people. 
If you have your email address I will forward it to you.


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks Dan, will let you know. Is it grass or astro you're playing on and what's the location?

Damien, indoor options definitely sound like a plan for next summer. I will investigate

Cheers

Phil


----------



## DanWatson3 (Sep 12, 2013)

Evening Phil,

Playing on grass, train on 3G right next to the grass pitch. We're up at Sports City, very good facilities up there if you haven't been yet. That will be our home pitch during the season I'm told. 

We train on Sundays and will play league matches on Mondays if you fancy it.


----------



## DanWatson3 (Sep 12, 2013)

damien699 said:


> Sounds good to me. Have you guys heard of any indoor leagues? maybe easier to play when not in 30-40degree heat.


Damien,

The heat is a killer when you first start playing, but as unlikely as you think it may be, after a few weeks it really does get easier! 

How long you been over here now?


----------



## Angelo utchay (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm Lucio Angelo. Nigerian defender. I can play all back four. Back home I played for a local side Ocean boyz united. I came into Dubai 3months ago since then I've been looking for a team. I've got a couple of invites thou. But I've not really trained with them due to schedule. Sad every time I see my booth not being used. Anybody got an invite shld reply me ASAP. Let's all hook up.


----------



## damien699 (May 25, 2013)

*football*



DanWatson3 said:


> Damien,
> 
> The heat is a killer when you first start playing, but as unlikely as you think it may be, after a few weeks it really does get easier!
> 
> How long you been over here now?


Just over three months now. I'm quite into the gym, but have played football before and found its a great way of keeping in shape.

2 Birds 1 stone.


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey Dan / Damien

Not sure if you have plans to watch the Englad game tmrw night but most likely I will be at McGettigans near DWTC if you're that side of town and keen for a beer. Otherwise, maybe catch a game another time. Feel free to PM me your details

Cheers

Phil


----------



## DanWatson3 (Sep 12, 2013)

Sent you a PM pal

Give me a call tomorrow and we'll arrange something.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## danrodgersuae (Jun 5, 2014)

Gents, saw your posts, not sure what you got sorted but I run two teams in the Dubai Amateur Men's league, one team includes over 35's Vets. If interested for the new season let me know.


----------

